# Rhubarb Mead?



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

I made a 6 gal batch in spring of '05. It is getting quite good now, too bad I only have about 3 gallons left. 

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Go for it! I've always wanted to make a rhubarb mead but my plants are just finishing their first year. I'd make a sweeter mead and use the acidity from the rhubarb to balance that sweetness. I'm not a sugar-wine fan (better suited for rum IMO), but Jack Keller posts this recipe; good starting point. 

As far as nutrient goes, I'd consider using some for a rhubarb mead. The pH would be pretty low (stressing the yeast), and I don't know that rhubarb would contribute much in the nutrient realm. I've heard of folks who recommend using CaCO3 to reduce the acidity somewhat, but I don't know how much flavor effect that'd have. Personally I'd prefer to use a sweeter mead instead.

If you're reluctant to commit honey, make the wine seperately and also make a trad mead on the sweet end. Age 'em each a year and then pour a measured glass of mead. Add 'barb wine in small increments until it balances and see if you like it. If not no loss, if so blend the whole batches in that same proportion. Or for even more fun blend in different proportions (one just a hint of 'barb, one balanced, and one really tarted up with 'barb for example).


----------

